#ubuntu-lb 2012-02-11
<Armageddon> cycle
#ubuntu-lb 2013-02-06
<Mi`> noup
#ubuntu-lb 2013-02-07
<hanning> hi
<hanning> i am looking for compengis audacious script for irssi
<hanning> http://scripts.irssi.org/scripts/Cirssi.pl
<hanning> is this the most recent version? it looks like it isn't working
<Mi`> hello !
<Mi`> amteen jbeil?
<Mi`> gah
